# Tackett/Bremer's JKD Book



## thtackett (Jul 27, 2007)

The cover photo for our book has just been posted on our forum website. Check it out!
www.jkdtalk.com


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks imposing! I'll look forward to seeing the book.


----------

